# wood dust and exotic birds



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey All,
I have a basement shop and though its fitted with a good dust collector and air purifier I still get wood aromas and some woodd dust on my clothing and in some of our living areas. This has not bothered us nor our indoor Woodduck but now we are thinking about adopting an African Grey from a local wildlife rehabilitator. I know that Grey has some special "enviromental" needs - air temperature maintenance and air quality to name a few - and I would not want to subject it to any irritants from my shop. We were cautioned about smoke from cooking greases (especially butter) and the fumes from nonstick frying pans. Also smoke from fireplaces have sickened birds. Plus, paint fumes etc from wood finishes various household sprays, etc. etc. 
Has anyone here raised exotic birds only to find out that they became sick or "neurotic" from the dust from your shop? I'm think ing it would not be a wise choice to bring that Grey here but he's become quite attached (both figuratively and litterally, like when he clamps down on my little finger) to us since we help take care of some of the birds at the rehabber's.
Thanks in advance for your comments and I really welcome any dissuasions you might offer

Marc


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't raise birds but I'm always cautious when using chemicals outdoors on the porch as we feed the birds and the feeder is nearby. I turn a fan on to blow the fumes away from them.

You may need to consider relocating the birds to another part of the house that is not going to expose them to fumes. Otherwise you're setting yourself up for a hassle and possible disaster.

I raise koi, so I know how careful one must be to avoid poisons and other contaminants that one could easily be careless with and kill them instantly.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

WE had a Grey once. He sat on wood perches and had wooden toys he chewed. We also used the wood shavings in the bottom of his cage. I would just get an air cleaner. They have small Holmes ones. Keep it in his room. They (the birds) are pretty hearty other than the Febreze thing and melting teflon. He did fine and in those days we smoked like chimneys too. Ugh!


----------

